# My newb experience/ reference point or grip question



## nuliaj (Aug 24, 2021)

Simple shot training band on axiom ocularis, shooting BBs. Left hand is holding slingshot gangster style, right is holding ammo with no twist and I'm trying to be as consistent with everything as possible (stance, pouch/ammo grip, anchor point etc.) First day I tried TTF, shooting at a can with cardboard behind it at about 15-20 feet. Shots were all over at first but after a while I was getting within inches of the can but just couldn't zero in at all. A shot would go off a bit one way so I would compensate then it would be off a different way. Everything felt off. I switched to OTT for the second day to see if it was better for myself. Distance was about 25-30 feet. Shots were almost always where I wanted them to be horizontally, but vertically feels like a total estimation and it wasn't consistent. I don't have a reference point besides lining up the bands, so my target is floating above the slingshot forks and I'm left guessing when the slingshot is "straight". I would be using the corner of the slingshot to line everything up with my left hand the same way every time but the fork is rounded and the side isn't flat. What can I do to have a solid reference for my left hand or the slingshot itself, or does it even matter for consistency? What else can affect my aim this way and how can I work on it?


----------



## nuliaj (Aug 24, 2021)

After some searching I'm going to try a different (higher) anchor points. Watching videos about aiming drilled into my mind that I shouldn't move and try to be consistent but I will try some different things and see what works next time I'm out shooting.


----------



## Tombo (Aug 31, 2020)

If you hold the slingshot in the same way and full lock your left arm with a straight wrist, you are going to be more consistent. If you thumb/index support the frame and hold your hand like you are making an "L", that will also help with consistency.

Other things I might suggest: shoot at a cardboard box with a target drawn on it, or better yet, with a stick on "shoot and see" type target on there, and make sure you have plenty of cardboard around your intended target to document your "misses". Shooting paper really helps illustrate your group, and will also start showing your tendencies when you miss as well. Sounds like you're already doing some of that, but while you're learning if you're really deliberate about shooting at paper all the time, you're going to dial in everything a lot faster. One less variable not having to try to remember where your shots were going, paper remembers for you! Try to hit the bull, yes, but personally, I would "aim" at the same thing and take 10 shots and focus more on tightening your group over ten shots instead of moving your "aim" point chasing the bull.

Everyone is different, but personally I find OTT easier to aim and line up for precision, and since precision is what you're trying to gain in this process, you might stick with OTT while you are leveling up

Bb's are hard. I consider them to be an advanced, maybe even expert level ammo. Hard to see, hard to hold correctly... Hard to be consistent with them. Save them for later, and instead shoot some clay ammo from Amazon for while, I think that will help you a bunch. Later on, go back to bb's when you are after a challenge. Personally, after trying basically all the ammo a man can research, I've settled back into clay primarily, with 3/8 and 5/16 steel for when I need more damage from my round. Occasionally the bbs come out, but again, usually because I want a challenge

Choose a consistent anchor point with your right hand and stick with it. This is both for length of draw as well as vertical release point. For the Avon ocularis, I tend to pull the pouch to where I rest my knuckles on my cheek holding the pouch about the height of my upper lip. My aim point is the top simple on the top fork, and I put it right below the bullseye at about 25 feet or so. Shoot it like that like 10 times on paper doing everything EXACTLY the same and collect your data points (holes in the paper). If they are lower than where you were aiming, then lower where you are releasing the pouch (example:move from your upper lip to your lower lip), of you are hiring high, then raise your anchor point

I hope that's helpful and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

One more variable can be excluded, namely the "swimming" of the arm in which the slingshot is held. To do this, you need to use a hand support. A photo tripod is perfect for this role. If, when shooting with a support, the points of impact fall chaotically, then the problem is in the release, most likely. If there is good accuracy, but away from the center of the target, then it is easy to correct the anchor point. If, after abandoning the support, loss of accuracy begins again, the problem is in holding the slingshot. Once the reason for the misses is understood, it is easy to deal with.
Well-aimed shots!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Try larger ammo. BBs can be very difficult to center in the pouch and grip consistently. I use 1/2” clay, which weighs about the same as 3/8” steel.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome! I think you are headed in the right direction. I agree BBs are Advanced because you have a hard time feeling them in the pouch and knowing the proper release. I recommend going up to quarter-inch Steel. You can pick up 250 at Walmart for under $5 and it will give you a much better feel of the ammo in the pouch and should give you a good speed because they're so light.

Go light with ammo and in band pull, and stick with the same slingshot until you start to really feel comfortable that you can hit the target. Once you feel more comfortable then you could start branching out to other cool slingshots... But for now don't complicate things with trying to figure out a different fork with sand anchor points.

With the ocularis you can take a piece of duct tape and tape it over the rounded Edge and make yourself a sharp corner to aim off of. I agree that design is not good for a beginner since you don't have a good sharp corner. There are folks who have modded the Scout and ocularis to good results.

Practice practice practice and you well increased by Leaps and Bounds in no time at all! Keep us updated on your progress, the other thing to remember is you don't need to be at 10 meters right from the start. Start off at 7 meters or about 20 feet and once you get good there go back 1 meter until you hit 10m... but don't worry about your distance away from the Target right now.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

🎯RIGHT HERES MY OPINION AND THOUGHTS ON THIS .I HOPE THEY HELP 💙👊👍🎯
I would say a big mistake I made to start with was watched videos of people shooting saying corner of the mouth for and that's 💩 corner for them yeah .but ot never felt comfortable or sat right with me so I I just pulled back a few times to feel where I naturally wanted to go and my thumbnail under my earlobe was where it felt natural. My shooting got better really quick 👍🎯 i shooting the same as yourself left hand hold catapult right hand ammo using corner of fork tip as my reference point and I was shooting a HH (hedgerow hunter) then and my shots where on target (left to right I mean )most times but using the corner I was always low so I put a mark down 5mm and ended at 8mm down when my accuracy increased unbelievably 🎯👊👌👍. It was then I realised that if my frame 90mm is wide using my comfortable natural anchor that 90mm was my suited fork width for OTT so I applied the same principle to TTF and found 100mm (again using the same anchor point) was my suited fork width and then it was just practicing to get consistent and it was alot more enjoyable and easier to refine because me and my apparatus where in tune. so now if any new shooters asks me about the best way to get shooting decent with there catapult I tell firstly find your anchor thats feels natural then using the fork corner as your reference (ott) or centre dimp (TTF) on the target at 10m do a bit of shooting with that on paper or cardboard and if your going high or low consistently put a mark down 5mm or the corner or hold the corner 5mm below and + or - until your kinda getting your shots where you want them -ish 😁 then get a frame the width to suit or continue to use the mark on the frame if that's all you have for now 🎯👊 keep 10m don't go closer or further because you have to adjust shooting for every couple of metres + or - after 10m .Once kinda happy at 10m then you can find adjusting for distance easier 👊🎯👍👌


----------



## nuliaj (Aug 24, 2021)

I took everyones advice and the last couple times I was out shooting felt a lot better. Locking my left arm with the same grip every time helped a lot with the up/down spread and seemed to lower the shot to where I feel more like I am aiming rather than guessing. I tried some different anchor points but it was harder to stay consistent with them so I will stick with the one I'm using for now. My last few shots felt weird and I noticed there was a small tear on one band so I took them off and cut the pouch off to resist the urge to keep using it. I won't be able to shoot BBs anymore until I get into cutting my own bands at some point which might be a long while. I'll buy/gather the supplies when I can. If there are any suggestions about low cost supplies please let me know. After a lot of searching the only thing I'm even half sure about getting is "precise" from snipersling, since they have free shipping. About other ammo, I don't live in a city/town and I don't have a lot of money so I'll have to wait till I have a little extra to able to go find some bigger ammo. I'll be using the two bands that came standard with the slingshot. The recommended ammo for them are 7/16" or 11mm, so I will look for those. Thank you everyone for the replies.


----------

